# Mudskippers



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I just picked up 3 of these from IPU today. I have always been fascinated by these little guys every time I go to the Vancouver aquarium and am really excited about getting a hold of these. Does any one on here have any experience with these or any tips on their care?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

need to leave the water , hunts bugs on land. prety bad ass little guys , i love them too they are like proof to me that evolution happened lol,

Ultimate-Exotics.com - Mudskipper Caresheet - Periophthalmus barbarus Caresheet


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

yup, they need surface area of land, not dry though, I bet they would rarely if ever go submerged. I would think a few land areas, like those turtle 'islands' would be minimum. they actually live in burrows in the mud. Good luck - I would love photos!


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Mudskippers from what I have seen love Mangrove areas, wet sand mostly and yes, spend most of their time on land but wet land. The level of salt in their water can vary as it does in the wild. They are fascinating fish with a lot of personality, enjoy them!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

How large a tank do they need?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

2 per 20 gallon, 5 gal per each skipper, but more skippers need more "land" so disputes over turf are minimal, also the ratio male to female matters alot


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

mudskippers as pets mudskipper.org

http://www.mudskipperfish.com/


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

unfortunately one of the three little guys didn't survive the trip home. Two of them looked like they had almost drowned in the bag, I think it may have had a bit too much water in it and they couldn't keep their heads above the water line. One recovered, the other didn't make it. The two remaing ones seem happy in a 22 gallon brackish tank with a couple of guppies and swordtails. Pretty amazing to watch them scoot around the tank, jumping out of the water and clinging to the sides and rocks. I'm thinking I'll probably set the tank up as more of a terrarium for them.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

poiuy704 said:


> unfortunately one of the three little guys didn't survive the trip home. Two of them looked like they had almost drowned in the bag, I think it may have had a bit too much water in it and they couldn't keep their heads above the water line. One recovered, the other didn't make it. The two remaing ones seem happy in a 22 gallon brackish tank with a couple of guppies and swordtails. Pretty amazing to watch them scoot around the tank, jumping out of the water and clinging to the sides and rocks. I'm thinking I'll probably set the tank up as more of a terrarium for them.


Give the store a call and let them know. I cant say for sure what the circumstances may have been leading to the one's demise but freeze it and give them a call, I am sure they will help you out with a replacement.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

see rasta man is a good dude, since this whole mudskipper thing I want a skipper tank myself and i have a sweet 33 gallon that would fit the bill however where am i gonna set up another tank,


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Aquarium Fish, April 2012 front cover: 3 Mudskipper Tanks you can create.

They need a place to climb outof the brackish water into very warm humid air.

Simple Habitat - Floating dock, with submersible heater, sponge filter.

Sand Beach - Beach barrier, plants, sponge filter and heater

Paludarium - Sandy Beach, plants, canister filter, in line heater, spray bar.

Tankmates, Mollies, Guppies, Knight Goby, Archerfish. Though they mention archerfish are for more advanced hobbyists (as are mudskippers), they compete for same live food. Need good lid. 

Most sold in stores are wild caught.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

They look like a neat pet to have, mmmm now where can i squeeze another tank? oh boy i am in trouble lol


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> Give the store a call and let them know. I cant say for sure what the circumstances may have been leading to the one's demise but freeze it and give them a call, I am sure they will help you out with a replacement.


Thanks Grant, but I already fed him to my oscars. Not too worried about a free replacement, I'm really happy that I found them and my daughter talked me in to getting them. They are amazing to watch and each seem to have their own personality! I'll probably pick up a couple more next weekend when I'm out in Coquitlam if there are any left


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Should be some left. Just mention it to Kevin as to what happened.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Can they live in full salt?


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

oh man... running out of room... now I want some of those little guys too!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Me tooooooo.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

me threeeeeee


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> Can they live in full salt?


They can live in fresh or brackish from what I've read, but should be kept in brackish. I'd think pure salt would kill them even if slowly acclimatized with added salinity slowly.


----------

